
Show HN: The most pure elastical/parallax view library for react-native - yoheisenju
https://github.com/100010/react-native-parallax-header-view
======
yoheisenju
This is an elastical/parallax view for the react-native. It supports the
latest react version. There is no single dependency so it is very flexible to
customize. It solves the problem of parallax-view in the past.

